# Free Patterns



## sandra k (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_pattern_yarnssort.html#Puffin
I really like the patterns, hope you do to.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

THANKS!!! Some nice patterns.


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

I love them, thanks!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Bookmarked this so I can look at all the patterns later. Thanks for posting. I already saw a hat that I would like to make.


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

My fav is Panda Silk, baby bubbles smock, might be just the pattern to try out life lines I just learned about here!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Darn!! Another great site to add!! Some really nice patterns..........thanks!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for these


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link !


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

This site is a great companion with the post today from NanaKerry: "yarn finder" web site. 

Thanks for this.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! Just downloaded one pattern and also bookmarked the page


----------



## sandra k (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so glad you all like the patterns. I thought they were great.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you..Great site..


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ! &#9829;


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------

